# Spanien stoppt schnelle Auslieferung von Straftätern nach DE



## IM (29 September 2005)

Spanien will deutsche Auslieferungsanträge nicht mehr nach den Regeln des Europäischen Haftbefehls bearbeiten. Die spanische Justiz reagiert damit auf eine Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, das die Auslieferung eines mutmaßlichen Straftäters an Spanien nach dem EU-Haftbefehl als verfassungswidrig verboten hatte. 

http://www.n-tv.de/582628.html

Ob "Dänen" das gut tut ?


----------



## SEP (29 September 2005)

Nun, im Unterschied zum Verfassungsgerichtsfall (Deutscher wird aus Deutschland ausgeliefert) sind Nordeuropäer in Spanien keine "Eingeborenen" ...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 September 2005)

Solange der, weswegen wohl das Posting hier abgesetzt wurde,  in U-Haft sitzt, soll´s mir recht sein.
Spanische Gefängnisse sind keine 5 Sterne Hotels...

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (29 September 2005)

Also, für die Auslieferung eines Deutschen nach Deutschland wird der EuroHaftbefehl nicht gebraucht - wenn die Spanier also (wie vor diesem Ding) nach den alten Abkommen ausliefern, wird das Klima vor den schwedischen (!) Gardinen bald herbstlicher ...

Vielleicht beantragt da noch jemand Asyl wg. politischer Verfolgung in DE??


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

Ich glaube, das Ding ist wasserdicht. Die Spanier hatten den Verdächtigen selbst schon aus eigenem Recht verhaftet aber dann wieder frei gelassen. Erst als die deutschen Behörden (übrigens die aus Hamburg) nachlegten, kam es zu der neuerlichen Festnahme und nun wird anscheinend über die Auslieferung verhandelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2005)

Also wird ihm in Spanien selbst nicht genug zur Last gelegt, um eine Festhaltung auf der Grundlage spanischer Gesetze zu rechtfertigen? Das wird seine spanisch(sprechend)en Partner freuen (...und macht mancher Weltverschwörungstheorie einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung)
*schnief*
aka


----------



## KatzenHai (29 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spanier hatten den Verdächtigen selbst schon aus eigenem Recht verhaftet aber dann wieder frei gelassen.


Vielleicht reichte es auch nach spanischem Recht - aber man vertraute dem spanischen Klima und der geringeren Neigung zur Flucht (ohne Flucht- oder Verdunkelungsgefahr keine U-Haft)...


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also wird ihm in Spanien selbst nicht genug zur Last gelegt ...


Das weiß ich nicht aber die Spanier haben da wegen so alter Dialersachen (schon einige Jahre her) in Spanien ermittelt, das wurde vor drei Jahren sogar schon im Fernsehen gebracht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2005)

Könnte das [die alten Dialersachen] was mit den Rechtsstreitigkeiten zu tun haben, die es gab zwischen einer sonnigen Firma in Palma und den anderen großen Spaniern?
Vor einigen Jahren gab es so manchen Dialerfall in Spanien, ich wies erst unlängst auf einen hin:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11829

Bei den juristischen Streitereien zwischen den "Sonnigen" und Firmen wie der Europavertretung von "Digital Simplex Inc" ging es damals um Millionen... 

Anfang 2004 herrschte dann ja eitel "Sonnen"schein und ein gewisser E*D* [bitte link nur mit ausgeschaltetem Lautsprecher anklicken] wurde Partner des dänischen "Sonnengottes". Jener "E*D*" hatte damals eine gemeinsame Firma mit dem "Sonnengott", die 2002 immerhin 7 Mio Euro Umsatz gemacht hat. Crosskirksche Dimensionen, das... (man versuche mal, deren seite www.iberolat***.com aufzurufen)

Heute hat sich "E*D*" offenbar nach aussen hin mehr auf "Glücksspiele" verlegt. Dass er über eine UK-Seite eine Kooperation mit AOL UK eingegangen ist, darf man ohne Spekulation festhalten, weil es dazu eine offizielle Presseerklärung von AOL gibt und ergänzend eine Presseerklärung von Parlay und eine Deutschland betreffende des Seiteninhabers, einer Firma, die mal in Unterföhring sitzt, dann mal in Malta (mit Telefonnummer in Curacao), dann in Curacao. Vielleicht schau ich mir mal an, in welchem Briefkasten in Unterföhring die residieren... Für Curacao reicht's nur virtuell...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9072
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7709
na ok... weiter hier...



			
				Parlay schrieb:
			
		

> Bingos
> En* D*
> +34 661-839***
> en*****@empublic****.com


(irgendwie klappt das mit dem whois nicht... Naja, jedenfalls habe ich einen whois-Eintrag mit einer sonnigen Telefonnummer... das da deutet das, was spannend ist, auch nur an)

Der Rest ist höchst interessant, aber Voraussetzung dafür, dass sich die deutschen Behörden dafür interessieren würden, wären ja wohl zumindest Ansatzpunkte für illegale Handlungen. Hmm.

(Das ist zwar zunächst off topic, erhält aber evtl. dann Sinn, wenn man über den Tellerrand schaut. Es gibt ja in Europa nicht nur Deutschland und Spanien, sondern auch andere Länder... mit anderen Sitten... Vielleicht streiten die ja mal darum, wer "ihn" kriegt?)...
...um ihn hinter, um KatzenHais Einwurf aufzugreifen,
schwedische (!) Gardinen zu kriegen...


----------

